# Autorun not working(RESOLVED)



## garik (Jan 22, 2007)

For some reason, no disk that I put in (DVD or CD) autoruns any more. This has been the case for a couple of weeks. Everything else seems to be working fine, and disks run when I click on them in My Computer. 

Is this likely to be symptomatic of a more serious problem and how do I solve it?


----------



## linesman (May 1, 2006)

right click on the DVD drive icon in My Computer 
and then select Properties then AutoPlay and change the settings 

if it's set for auto play 


http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/xp-autorun.html 

try the repair there


----------



## garik (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you. The download seems to have done the trick.


----------

